# A Dilema... Sig P6 9mm or...



## Onaway417 (May 6, 2009)

...one of the other major 9mms?
A local shop has a refurbed Sig P6, manufactured in '81 (i think) imported by Century Arms. It's $349.00. How does this one compare to new in box Ruger SR9, XD9, Glock 17, for the regular retail prices? Quality? Accuracy? Etc.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Sig's in general are quality firearms but a refurbished gun seems questionable. If you can afford it, a NIB gun would be the best way to go.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

I would choose the sig over any of the ones you listed. I picked up a P6 for my son last year. It wasn't refurbished and only shows minor holster wear. It has been a excellent firearm. Only drawback is it is picky about firing hollowpoints (very brand specific). Refurbished from century means they may have touched up the finish to cover up any wear. They usually don't replace any internal parts. 

My dislike for the others may also have to do with the fact that I am not partial to plastic frame pistols. If I was to go with one of the others my second choice would be the XD.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a Sig P6 and I love it..It shoots and handles like any of the other guns I have with excellent accuracy. The only thing you should know is that the mag has 8 rounds capacity only. That is something for you to consider if you want is as a carry piece. I don't carry myself, but i hear from alot of forum members who carry that mag capacity is to be taken into consideration. See my SIG P6 post,,,

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19543


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Onaway417;179781How does this one compare to new in box Ruger SR9 said:


> I do not think that one can compare an older metal-framed DA single-stack to newer double-stack hi-capacity polymer hammerless designs. But then again, that's just me.
> 
> If you want a good range gun, then the Sig will do fine. I really enjoy shooting mine. If however you want a primary home defense or concealed carry weapon, then look elsewhere.
> 
> My P6 is 100% reliable and very accurate with FMJ....


----------



## Onaway417 (May 6, 2009)

After much deliberation, I have decided on the Springfield XD. The P6 feels pretty good, but the more I think about it, the more I am leaning toward a NIB pistol. If the P6 was newer than 1981 it might be a different story.
After reading up and handling the pistols I mention above for comparison, the XD seems like the choice for me.
Tomorrow...of to the gun shop to get the ball rolling.
Thanks for all of the help and input.
p.s. My wife liked the xd, too.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Best of luck...XD's are great too. If that is your first gun, I would go with a NIB gun..A SIG P6 is a purchase down the road .. It is a fun range gun as well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The XD's are nice weapons. The P6 would have been my choice between the two. The Sig is just a better built weapon in my opinion. I can understand the NIB draw especially with a first weapon but one has ot look at what CPO Sig Sauer actually is. nothing inside the weapon will be overlooked. The only actual used parts you're looking at are the frame and barrel. I've yet to see anyone that can actually shoot out the barrel one one. Especially the LEO that more often than not does not fire it all that often. Your biggest down side is holster wear. 

Personally if I"m in the market for a 9mm the P6 would be what I'd be looking for. Anything else would most likely fall short against it when it come down to the reliability and accuracy of the P6 Sig. Again not to take away form the XD. It's probably the only striker fired weapon I'd own at this point. I've had a couple and they did as they were expected to do. They were reliable and accurate. Striker fired weapons just don't do it for for me. I don't like the way they function as well as something with a hammer. It's what keeps me away from many poly framed weapons to begin with.

Congrats on your new friend. I hope yo have many years of safe fun with it and that you never need it for anything but those pesky pieces of paper. Lets face it..They are asking for it! :smt082


----------

